# Any tips for keeping Atyopsis shrimp?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Aside from the obvious filter feeding, are there any special requirements they need? I'm adding a Flower Shrimp to this tank. It was an impulse buy today so just making sure I can care for them.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I first got mine on an impulse buy, they did ok, though are doing much better in the new tank with tons more current than the old tank. As long as there is a spot in the tank with high water flow (or some water flow) and something for it to hold onto, it should do well. My sister has one in her tank, is always in the same spot in the current.
I've found they like driftwood, rocks or plants to hold onto.
In the old tank I was adding some fry food (crushed spirulina among other things), they always went to the nearest high flow zone when I did this. Have no need to do this now though...
I should add, I've kept mine at pH6.5-7.0, temp76-78F, for the time I have had them.

Edit: forgot to mention they hate bright light. When my light is on they are always in the dark, until it goes out.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Sploosh said:


> I first got mine on an impulse buy, they did ok, though are doing much better in the new tank with tons more current than the old tank. As long as there is a spot in the tank with high water flow (or some water flow) and something for it to hold onto, it should do well. My sister has one in her tank, is always in the same spot in the current.
> I've found they like driftwood, rocks or plants to hold onto.
> In the old tank I was adding some fry food (crushed spirulina among other things), they always went to the nearest high flow zone when I did this. Have no need to do this now though...
> I should add, I've kept mine at pH6.5-7.0, temp76-78F, for the time I have had them.
> ...


Okay cool, I have a large amount of current because it's my 'hillstream' tank. There are some good spots with lots of current.

My ph is around 7.5 and the temperature is on the cooler side, but so far he seems to be alright. And the bright light explains why he's hiding.

Thanks for all that!


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

datfish said:


> Okay cool, I have a large amount of current because it's my 'hillstream' tank. There are some good spots with lots of current.
> 
> My ph is around 7.5 and the temperature is on the cooler side, but so far he seems to be alright. And the bright light explains why he's hiding.
> 
> Thanks for all that!


Not a problem, happy to help 
Depending on the pH of the water he was in (males have much larger pair of front legs - only noticable when adults), will take a couple molts to acclimate and get familiar with the tank, before you'll see him out and about. A lot of sites/etc say if you see it sifting the substrate, that it's not getting enough food. This may be true a lot of the time, though I find mine cruise around the tank and check stuff out, when they are obviously getting enough food from the water column. Mine spent alot of time checking out the new tank after I moved them. They also go after the pieces of algae tab that have gotten soft.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Sploosh said:


> Not a problem, happy to help
> Depending on the pH of the water he was in (males have much larger pair of front legs - only noticable when adults), will take a couple molts to acclimate and get familiar with the tank, before you'll see him out and about. A lot of sites/etc say if you see it sifting the substrate, that it's not getting enough food. This may be true a lot of the time, though I find mine cruise around the tank and check stuff out, when they are obviously getting enough food from the water column. Mine spent alot of time checking out the new tank after I moved them. They also go after the pieces of algae tab that have gotten soft.


So far mines hidden in the rocks with my loaches. I'll never understand how they all fit in such little space without being seen. I'm thinking I may need more rocky cover along the bottom of the tank to make him more comfortable.


----------

